# Smiths New .380 BodyGuard



## Centermass (May 22, 2010)

While I'm not a big fan of the .380 cartridge, this looks like an interesting B/U piece:












•Capacity: 6 rounds
•Action: Double Action Only
•*Internal Laser Sight: Insight®*
•Grips: Polymer
•Length: 5.25 inches
•Width: .75 inches
•Height: 4.1 inches
•Weight: 11.85 ounces
•Barrel Length: 2.75 inches

Most interesting is the price: $430.00

At a glance, without actually putting this through its paces, the trigger looks awkward.


----------



## 7point62 (May 22, 2010)

CM, $430 is refreshing but the look doesn't do much for me. I know, I know, "looks" aren't supposed to be important, but it has to look to me like it would feel fucking good. And "fucking good" means great. I gotta love the feel and the look and the way it rocks when I shoot it. That's the only way I can make it part of me. It's got to be part of me. I don't know exactly why I feel that way.


----------



## FireWatch (May 22, 2010)

I  had the chance to hold one of these.  It is not my cup of tea but I think it would be a good choice for the wife or girlfriend.  The laser is a nice addition and is a good deterrent for the bad guys.  The trigger is similar to the Ruger LCP heavy and long but for a gut shooter you can't expect much.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 23, 2010)

I've really never been partial to a semi auto Bug/Burner gun, but it looks nice.  Small wheel gun in .38 or .38 Special here. 

I'd have to shoot it and conceal it to "feelin that way"


----------



## 7point62 (May 25, 2010)

Something like this is more my style


----------



## Frank S. (May 28, 2010)

For back up I think I'd go with something like a Taurus PT145...


----------



## HOLLiS (May 29, 2010)

PT145 is nice pistol.    Probably for most civilians, they don't need much in the way of artillery for defense.  One popular pistol is the keltec .32 auto,  very small and convenient to carry.   I don't think it would make a good LEO back up piece.    Some of the ultra-light wheel guns are nice carry guns too.


----------

